
Chinese-owned pork producer getting US bailout to protect it from Chinas tariffs - surfallday
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-smithfield-china-tariffs-20181109-story.html
======
masonic
Getting finished ham products for _less than $2 /pound_ is hardly a "bailout".

